# Avatar 3d on Samsung C7000 only plays 2D



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Samsung UN46 C7000 led, SamsungBD 5900 player, and Samsung 3D glasses. I have Avatar Blu-ray 3d. Everytime I try to play the menu is in 3D but when I select 3d play after a couple of seconds it goes back to the same menu. If I select 2D it plays. Is there something wrong with my TV 3D settings? :sigh:


----------

